

Senate hearing on National Security Space Launch Programs with Elon Musk - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he0-SP-BnCQ#t=640

======
bane
I thought the questioning at about 45 minutes in about the cost of space
launches (and the subsidies) was good, as well as the answer from Michael
Gass.

